# Little Knitted Sweaters / Blankets



## Chi foreva

Hi I make little knitted sweaters and blankets and even toys for my chi - I have an online shop where I sell these items and I also knit lots of other items from xmas decorations to shawls etc.


----------



## claireeee

awh I would love to see some of the things you make


----------



## Terri

I would be interested in seeing them too.
Wish i was handy like that x


----------



## Chi foreva

Ok here are some of the things I make 














































Hope you like them that is just a very small bit of what I make as I am always getting custom orders for all sorts of things x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

wow so talented


----------



## Shoequeen

I love the blue sweater!!! Which site is your online shop on? I'm always looking for handmade sweaters for the pups!


----------



## *Princess*

whats the link to your shop? x


----------



## Chi foreva

Hi my shop is on a site called MISI and it is called Peggy's Knits and also on a site called folksy these are uk based websites. 

www.peggysknits.misi.co.uk 

http://www.folksy.com/shops/crawlin

although there are no handmade dog sweaters in stock at the moment so if anyone would like any please pm me and I will sort something out for you


----------



## Deme

Wow they are brilliant and I adore that blue sweater I would love one for Jake


----------



## Chi foreva

thank you for the lovely comments x


----------



## *Princess*

cute sweaters x


----------



## Deme

Got to have one, ordering one right now... wow jake is gonna be so spoilt for his 1st christmas, I have bought him more goodies than family and friends lol


----------



## Chi foreva

Here is another one that I made for Brusier


----------



## *Princess*

i liek the red! x


----------



## Chi foreva

yes I have seen some of amanda's they are lovely, think they are crocheted


----------



## Chi foreva

thanks Bruiser looks funny on the first pic with him wearing his red sweater lol


----------



## xxxxdeedde

Chi foreva said:


> Here is another one that I made for Brusier


Its a christmas one!!!
I love it =) so clever.


----------



## WeLoveHiro

oh wow what beautiful stuff...waaaaaaaaaay beyond my capabilities i am very honored you would share with me


----------



## Terri

Gorgeous!!


----------



## 17428

Very nice!!
Its hard to find a good fitting home made sweater.
Keep us posted if you start a at home bizz!!


----------



## rubia

Gorgeous stuff..you have fantastic talent !! and an adorable pup !!


----------



## Chi foreva

thanks and i have started a kinda at home business but from all sorts of knitted items if anyone wants anything please pm me


----------



## I<3Gizmo

I knit my dog a sweater too! but it didnt turn out as cute as yours did!!!


----------



## eagleschihuahuas

Those sweaters are so cute and i really like the wrap around scarfe as well i will have a look on your shop and pm you for a sweater.


----------



## Chi foreva

thanks for the great comments you guys are all so lovely!! I love Gizmo your sweater is soo cute !! you should make loads more


----------



## I<3Gizmo

thank you! I'm working on another one for my new pup in a pretty brown,pink, and cream multi colored yarn  Post pics when its completed


----------



## Bella Luna

So cute! I wish I knew how to do this!


----------



## Ruby_Vinny

Aw they must be happy with those sweaters! They are really pretty and warm I guess!


----------



## charchi

I also love the blue sweater, would be nice in pink too.


----------

